# Clouper GT 80W or the Kangertech subox mini?



## Leandro (21/9/15)

Hi all, I want to get myself the Clouper GT80w box mod. Since this will be my 2nd box mod purchase, I'm not sure what the better option may be? The Kangertech Subox mini seems like a pretty nifty device (keeping in mind that it comes with the tank) I have a Billow V2 rta and a Deringer RDA. Just want to know what would be the better choice? Clouper GT 80w or Kangertech Subox Mini. Pleae help


----------



## Andre (21/9/15)

Leandro said:


> Hi all, I want to get myself the Clouper GT80w box mod. Since this will be my 2nd box mod purchase, I'm not sure what the better option may be? The Kangertech Subox mini seems like a pretty nifty device (keeping in mind that it comes with the tank) I have a Billow V2 rta and a Deringer RDA. Just want to know what would be the better choice? Clouper GT 80w or Kangertech Subox Mini. Pleae help


Unfortunately Clouper has acquired a bad reputation as to their quality, but I have no knowledge re that model specifically - maybe Google some. The Subox Mini is a great mod, but does not have a spring loaded 510, which makes it risky to use atomizers other than the Subtanks.


----------



## Varo (21/9/15)

Have you looked at the Koopor Mini? I was going to order myself another Subox mini Kit yesterday as my Xcube2 and TFV4 is too big to move around with and then i stumbled across the Koopor mini + 18650 Battery on VapeClub for R760 , added a Subtank mini as well for R480 and it worked out to like R150 or so more than buying a Subox Mini kit + 18650 Battery but this one can do Temp Control also. It does require an external 18650 charger though as you cannot charge the battery through the mod.


----------



## Vapers Paradise (6/10/15)

Leandro said:


> Hi all, I want to get myself the Clouper GT80w box mod. Since this will be my 2nd box mod purchase, I'm not sure what the better option may be? The Kangertech Subox mini seems like a pretty nifty device (keeping in mind that it comes with the tank) I have a Billow V2 rta and a Deringer RDA. Just want to know what would be the better choice? Clouper GT 80w or Kangertech Subox Mini. Pleae help


Subox mini in my opinion the Atlantis v2 works well on it


----------



## VapeDude (6/10/15)

Judging from reviews online I would say go for the Clouper, it wins hands down in terms of Mod vs Mod here. You get an extra 30W and TC + spring loaded pin.

The only downside I would say is that it hasn't got a charge through port. ie. You would need to buy a separate charger for the batteries


----------



## MJ INC (6/10/15)

Have you looked at the evic vtc mini?


----------



## ChadB (6/10/15)

My friend just got the Clouper after having an iStick 20w, 50w and 100w. I was at him the other day testing it out and it's an awesome device. 
It's relatively light for a dual box mod. He had a black one with a black Herakles and wow did it look cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (6/10/15)

Cloupor GT 80. Had it for over a month now. I know there are some negative reviews in terms of design. For me though it is an excellent dual 18650 option. Thinnest dual battery mod that I have owned. Its light and easy to carry around. It also has a feature that works out the Joules for you when in temp mode based on the temp. selected. Just remember though that every atty that you fit on will have a small gap between the 510 connections, I nothing to cry about really. 

I have the evic-tc mini and the Kanger sub box mini which are also great but they only use a single 18650 battery.


----------

